# [SOLVED] My PC Thinks My Headphones Are Speakers



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

OS - Windows 8.1 (64 Bit)


I have a bit of a problem. I received a Gaming Headset for Christmas (Steelseries 5h v2). Until that point I had used basic speakers (just 2, not surround sound)


I have several jacks on my PC. I have two on the front (Green & Pink) and several on the back. If I plug the headphones into the front jacks the PC recognizes them as headphones, but if I plug them into the back the PC seems to think they are speakers.

I have uploaded a couple of screenshots to show the problem. As you can see on the headphones screenshot, there seems to only be one jack set for them (Front Panel 3.5mm) whereas on the back there are several more but they are set for speakers.


Is there any way that I can plug my headset into the back and have the PC recognize them as headphones and not confuse them with speakers?


I only ask because the sound quality is much better when plugging the headset into the front of the PC which I assume is because the PC recognizes them as a headset, but when they are plugged into the back the sound quality is worse and the volume a lot lower.



Many thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: My PC Thinks My Headphones Are Speakers*

It's normal. The drivers assume any device connected to the rear/motherboard ports are speakers and any device connected to the front panel port are headphones. There is no way to actually detect what kind of device is connected, the drivers simply see that something is connected.


----------



## Vanchatron (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: My PC Thinks My Headphones Are Speakers*

Ahh, that's fine then.


Thanks for your help!


----------

